# Snow ex 7550 vmaxx salter



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

i am buying large equipment so it time to let this great salter go. The snowex 7550 is a salter for shortbeds or someone who has a small salting app.

This salter was bought brand new 3 seasons ago, stored in the shop until a month ago, and always washed through out the winter.

Asking 3500 obo

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/d/snowex-7550-vmaxx/6300972718.html


----------

